
Google Trends may predict Covid-19 cases in US hotspots - bookofjoe
https://www.cghjournal.org/article/S1542-3565(20)30922-8/fulltext
======
bookofjoe
Increased Internet Search Interest for GI Symptoms May Predict COVID-19 Cases
in US Hotspots

